# 1/2 scale Allis Chalmers G



## BillMc (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello 
Tihs is my first post and my first picture.
If all goes well the pic will be of my 1/2 scale Allis Chalmers G.
I just finished it this week. I would like to here any comments about the G

Thanks
Bill Mc


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that some kind of a newer model "G"? Yours looks different that the old ones I remember seeing. What year is your AC?. __ By the way your G looks good, I have always wanted one those thangs. I have a 48 Cub that I am slowly making purty.


----------



## BillMc (Sep 27, 2003)

I made this G from scratch. I've been working on it for about 8 months..soo i guess you could say it's a 2003 Allis Chalmers "G"
The pipe from the front to the center is for mounting impliments.
Build Sheet

1 Honda engine
2 cub cadet rearend
3 David Bradley Rims
4 Allis lawn tractor steering wheel
5 crown right angle drive (steering)
6 Tractor Supply Co 13" front wheels
7 Allis chalmers G decals
9 Ebay tractor seat and spring
10 Tractor Supply Co paint and hardner
11 All of the rest was fabricated by me

Bill Mc


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

That explains why it looked a little odd to me when I first looked at it. 

You did a super nice job for building it from scratch. I admire your talent.


----------



## Dick L (Sep 15, 2003)

Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

My son would love something like that. Everytime we see a G he points out that it's "his" size. He's a big 6 year old, but I still think the lawnmower fits him better. Mom doesn't know he's had a test fit on the B yet.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

That is one VERY COOL tractor. I bet it's fun to drive!!!!!!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

that thing is soooooo cool. I have a G i hope to restore this summer 
Ryan


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

thts nice lookin tractor u did good job on it bill if thy came bak out wth a G yer design gets my vote nice job:thumbsup: eace: :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

that would be soo cool to make one to look like my allis G for shows hmm sounds like a good project
Ryan


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

That a neat little G you made looks great.I bet you will have a blast with it in parades and things like that?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bill…
I have no idea what an Allis Chalmers “G” looks like but the
1/2 scale G you built is awesome. The metal body and fenders
are really clean, but I have to ask you where do you put your feet ?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Bill…
> I have no idea what an Allis Chalmers “G” looks like but the
> 1/2 scale G you built is awesome. The metal body and fenders
> are really clean, but I have to ask you where do you put your feet ? *


there ya go http://www.mercerimplement.com/photos/ACG-finished.jpg
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

great job bill looks good


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Ryan


----------



## BillMc (Sep 27, 2003)

*1/2 scale replica Allis Chalmers G*

Hey farmallmaniac

Your feet go on the pegs below the steering wheel. but i usually just put my feet on the tubes up front

Thanks for the complements

Bill


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

BillMc....Out of curiousity, how much $ do you have invested in that sweet little tractor????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BillMc _
> *Hello
> Tihs is my first post and my first picture.
> If all goes well the pic will be of my 1/2 scale Allis Chalmers G.
> ...


Kewl!!! Looks like that thing could pop some mean wheelys. But VERY nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Bill do you have some more pictures?


----------

